# Dog Food Recommendations



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello All!
I know there are some really knowledgeable folks on this board who know dog food. I fed my previous dog Life Abundance and he did really good on it, such a beautiful coat, tons of energy, clear eyes etc.,  I am getting a puppy next month and am going crazy with the dog foods. His breeder recommends that I feed a non grain based food as they can have problems with grain based food. She is feeding Taste of the Wild and he will be weaned on Taste of the Wild. I looked it up on dog food anylasis and it gets a higher rating than Life's Abundance.  So you wonder what is my problem huh?  Well TOTW has been on the food recall list in the past, that makes me nervous and I wondered if anyone had any input.  

I like that I can get TOTW locally which saves on the shipping but it was convenient to have the food delivered but its not about convenience its about feeding the right food.

Any suggestions are welcome.

Thank you
Carrie


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a purebred Border Terrier.  Two years old next month.  Breeder recommended Solid Gold and Blue Buffalo so that's what I feed him.  I'm not knowledgeable about all the dog chows / foods these days.  Plenty around here are -- Amy and Tatiana for two.  So many years ago we fed the Beagle in my signature mostly Ken-L-Biscuit.  That was easy.


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Sandpiper,
I have read your post on Burke in the past, he is a cute pup for sure.  It's been almost three years since we had the thumping of paws in the house so it's with excitement and some nervousness that we are getting a puppy so as you can imagine I just want to do everything right to give him a strong start to life.  He is four weeks old now and I will get him at ten weeks old.  TOTW had good reviews....I will look into the two you use. Much appreciated
Carrie


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Carrie,

Let me preface this by saying, I am not an expert and the following comments are based on my years of owning dogs, most particularly the two rescue dogs (a poodle and Brittany) we've adopted in the past two years. Lots of folks on Kboards have been very knowledgeable and helpful which is where I learned much of what I know.

Things that stand out:

1) You should feed your dog a good quality food. What's good quality? Well, that is where you need to do your research.   Stuff you buy at the grocery store is likely not "good enough" quality for you (or me).

2) You are better off not switching around to lots of different types of foods. If you find something that is good for your dog (good meaning nice bowel movements, bright eyes, shiny coat, etc) then stick with it. I don't think dogs think of food the same we (humans) do and I am not sure they get bored eating the same thing every day.

3) That said, I have learned that within a certain brand, we can switch without any problems. We've been feeding Merrick (on the advice of the woman we adopted our poodle from) and based on availability, we've switched around within different Merrick flavors without negative effects (ie, diarrhea). We didn't do this to give the dogs variety in food but because we've learned we can switch, maybe we will (or won't). It sort of satisfies a human need for variety.

4) I'd really question the breeder about why they want to restrict to non-grain based right from the outset. Is it something particular to the breed? Reading comments on this board (particularly the poodle thread, which I started) it seems that if you delete something from a dog's diet from the start, then it is very difficult (or impossible) to introduce it later. How much do you want to restrict the diet and what's available to you to buy? If, from the get-go you say "no grains," how many potential foods does that eliminate from the list of possibilities? What if later you find the dog can't eat chicken. Then the list gets narrower. Then green peas go off the list...See where I am going? Dogs eat food and you need to supply it. If you get yourself in the situation that only one certain food is possible then you've locked yourself into buying that certain food at whatever cost, with no guarantee it will be available forever. So I think you are better off to keep your options open (which might including a food that has grains but know exactly what percentage, etc) and then tailor the dog's diet based on your empirical observations: stools, coat, energy level, moistness of the mucous membranes and eyes, etc.

Like I said, we've been feeding Merrick with no problem (it was on a recall list at one point but seems okay at the moment). I do like that it is a family business and the dog food is made here in the USA. But there are zillions of foods out there...do your research to find what's best for your puppy.

L


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Carrie,

I have read a lot about dog foods, and the ones mentioned here are all excellent.  There is a non-ad monthly newsletter/newsmagazine called The Whole Dog Journal.  Every year they do a review of many, many dry and canned foods and talk about the ingredients, where they're made, etc.  Some specialty pet food stores carry Whole Dog Journal.  I believe they rated dry foods 2 issues ago, and canned food either the next issue or the current one.  Might be worth a look.

I would guess the breeder suggested a grain free food because many dogs do have problems with corn and wheat ingredients.  These are usually top ingredients in what we call "grocery store foods".  I would feed what your breeder recommends and then consider switching.  Just be sure you're feeding a puppy formula rather than adult.

I work with a dog rescue organization, and we have a neat handout called "Avoid Feeding Your Dog Junk" which we give to all new adopters.  It has a rating system to rate the ingredients of the food you're considering or feeding.  If you'd like a copy, PM me privately and I'll email it to you.

Have fun with your pup!!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi, we own two pet nutrition stores in VA...quality pet food is our business.   

Last year about this time, Taste of the Wild's manufacturer, Diamond, issued a recall of it's TOTW food and some other brands made in their plants.  Until that time TOTW was the best selling dry dog food in our store.  We recommended it highly.  DH no longer trusts the company as this was not their first recall.  This recent recall was for Salmonella, but the first time about 4 or 5 years ago it was for toxic mold.  The most recent recall was originally  limited to products made in their SC plant but about ten days later he was notified by the VP of the company that they extended the recall to their Missouri plant also.  DH had been unhappy with the way the company handled the recall in the first place and when it extended to the Missouri plant it was the final straw.  He decided to never again carry TOTW in our stores or trust Diamond.  Believe me we took a hit at first but he found a better food to replace it.  He recommends EARTHBORN in its various flavours instead.  Earthborn is also grain free.

We firmly believe in grain-free foods for pets.  Realistically, cats and dogs (felines and canines) do not eat grains in nature so why should grains be in the food we feed our pets?  There are some really good grain free dog foods available. Stay away from foods with corn, wheat or soy, by-products, glutens, beet pulp, brewers rice and un-named meats (like fish rather than a specific kind of fish).  Glutens, is a way manufacturers raise protein levels without actually using meat in their foods.  It's cheaper than using meat for actual protein.

Merrick has come out with a good grain-free line, there is Earthborn of course, EVO by Natura, Solid Gold's Barking at the Moon, and two Canadian brands we highly recommend...Orijen and Acana. We've also started carrying Legacy by Horizon. There are more grain-free I could list but this is just to mention a quick few.  Our store doesn't have any food containing corn, wheat or soy as an ingredient.  We do have some biscuits with wheat in them but we personally don't feed our dogs any treat with grain in it either.  Corn, wheat and soy are high on the allergen list in addition to being generally unhealthy for the animals.

Also, rotating between different 'flavours' of a particular grain-free food can help cut down on the chance of the pet developing an allergy to a specific ingredient they have been eating for a long period of time.  We personally feed raw meat (frozen in 8 oz patties and thawed) and rotate every bag with a different meat...chicken, beef, duck/goose, rabbit, venison, pheasant, quail, turkey and sardine, beef and salmon.  We don't feed lamb because our five yo Scottie doesn't digest it well (it gives him terrible gas  ).  When we fed dry kibble we fed Orijen.  Years ago we fed our first Scottie  Barking at the Moon.

I  agree with Spotsmom...don't feed junk...that includes grocery store type brands.  A good, healthy diet makes for a healthy pet just as a healthy diet aids in our personal good health.  If you want some specific recommendations let me know.  Dog Food Analysis is a good resource for rating foods.  DH uses another site and I'll ask him about it and let you know.

BTW, what kind of dog are you getting?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Burke eats grains.  Staying with Solid Gold and Blue Buffalo as breeder recommended.  Lately I've been getting chow, treats, toys, etc. from Chewy.com.  Someone there told me the biggest problem when changing chows is going from chows with to without (and vice versa) grain.  If you stay with or without grain, switching chows is not such a big deal.  Can just go half / half different chows for a few days instead of switching more slowly going by quarter/three-quarters, etc. if switching from with to without grains (and vice versa).  Am I clear?  True?

Burke is into eating anything.  Well, almost anything.  I got a box of dry treats -- duck and cherry Sojos made with garbanzo bean flour, duck stock, cherries, canola oil, eggs.  Burke does NOT like them.  I'm guessing it's the cherries?  Can't imagine he wouldn't go for duck.  I recently bought frozen cherries for myself.  When I open the bag, I'm going to offer one to Burke and see what he thinks of it.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

We've used blue buffalo for over 10 years.  Our current dog was at the vet for his annual check up and the vet mentioned that they didn't recommend Blue Buffalo due to dogs gaining weight on it.  I pointed out that he's been on it for 3 years and was the same weight.  She laughed and said that she guessed it worked for him.  It was the first time they told me something I didn't agree with.  I would bet that the families whose dogs gained weight were feeding more than the suggested amounts.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Carbs are what tend to put weight on a dog/cat.  Foods with higher proteins fed in proper amounts will, usually, not cause weight gain.  Like in people...carbs cause weight gain.  Believe me...I know that from experience.  

With the higher protein/low carb/grain free foods a person needs to feed less than the cheaper, high carb/low protein foods.  If you take an 8 oz cup by measure of a cheap grocery brand and the exact same 8 oz cup of a quality high food - the quality food will actually weigh MORE than the cheap food.  It is more dense and has lots more protein and very little filler compared to the cheap brand.  Filler weighs less than protein.  Therefore, you actually have to feed a smaller amount of food  if you feed a higher protein, quality food.  Many people don't realize it and continue to feed the same amount of the quality food as their cheaper, high carb food and the animal's weight increases quickly.  

We've seen this at the store all too often.


----------



## runtmms (Aug 15, 2010)

I would recommend looking at The Honest Kitchen. http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/ It's a dehydrated food, not a kibble. There are lots of options - you can go grain free, they also have complete diets, or ones where you add your own meat. The complete foods are very easy to prepare. I don't think people realize there's an easy to use alternative to kibble out there.

A little history. We got our first puppies ~16 years ago. We fed Iams because we didn't know any better. When those dogs were about 8 we did some research into better food. I wasn't willing to take on home prepared food. We decided to go with a better kibble. We chose Avoderm by Breeders Choice. The change in the dogs coat was dramatic - thicker, silkier hair. We lost the first of those dogs to cancer when she was 12. She was a 90+ pound german shepherd mix.

At that I really wanted to do better with food. I did take on making home prepared food. As my guide I use:
http://www.amazon.com/Pitcairns-Complete-Guide-Natural-Health/dp/157954973X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363635719&sr=8-1&keywords=pitcairn

When switching to this food the improvement in the dogs coats was even more dramatic, and improved with every major shedding for about a year and a half. This isn't for everyone, but I would never go back.

The first puppy I raised on this food is now 2.5. She grew well and was able to put on weight as she grew - she never went through that super scrawny phase some puppies go through.

Every now and then I evaluate what I'm feeding. That's when I found The Honest Kitchen. I decided to try it. The end result is I still prefer to make my own food, but I was pleased with The Honest Kitchen. If I ever decided to stop making my own food, it's where I would turn. I would never go back to any kibble.

River (the puppy in my profile pic) is our newest family member. She's a 7 month old border collie. I'm also very pleased with how she's done on the homemade food.

What you feed your dogs is a personal decision, along with how much effort you are willing(and able) to go through for each meal. There is real difference in the quality of different kibbles. I don't want people who are making the effort of using a high quality kibble to think I don't respect that decision. You are in the minority of trying to the best for your dog; I respect that a lot. High quality kibble is a ton better than low quality - I believe The Honest Kitchen is a step better than that.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmmm. Burke is on his 2nd or 3rd 15 lb. bag of Blue Buffalo chicken and brown rice chow. I just weighed him -- 17.8 lbs. A little more than in the past. (I've never been overweight. He won't either.) Back to Solid Gold. What do you think of Solid Gold Sun Dancer? It's grain free.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> Hmmm. Burke is on his 2nd or 3rd 15 lb. bag of Blue Buffalo chicken and brown rice chow. I just weighed him -- 17.8 lbs. A little more than in the past. (I've never been overweight. He won't either.) Back to Solid Gold. What do you think of Solid Gold Sun Dancer? It's grain free.


DH and DS both looked at the ingredients and protein level and agree it's a good grain-free food and is preferable to the Solid Gold foods with grains. DH said it's a good food and provided this link for an analysis. He feels it's a much better food than the Blue Buffalo one you've been feeding and it will be slightly lower in carbs. You should carefully watch the portions on this food and may have to feed less than the BB. Portion control is important with this food.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/solid-gold-sun-dancer/


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I had wonderful luck getting my shepherd mix to lose weight with Evo.  Took a few months but she lost 10 pounds (and she started at 59).  Another way to help lose weight is the famous "green bean" diet in which you cut the amount of kibble and add canned (or frozen) green beans which fill up the dog with empty calories.

I thought Blue Buffalo was recalled a couple of years ago.  I was thinking about going back to it with my cat.  Was it recalled?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Tatiana said:


> You should carefully watch the portions on this food and may have to feed less than the BB. Portion control is important with this food.


I do watch portions -- Burke's and mine. I have a kitchen scale. I start with recommended dry measure amount of chow on the bag and weigh it for ounces (to 1/8 oz). Then adjust as necessary.

Pretty sure I did feed Burke a 15 lb bag of Solid Gold Sun Dancer some time last year. Was next to impossible to find around here. Chewy.com has it. Wanted to change at least flavors with the next bag. I will get SG Sun Dancer next.

Was just looking at Chewy.com again. Blue Buffalo now has a grain-free line -- Blue Buffalo Wilderness. There's a salmon-based chow and a duck-based chow in that line.

*ETA:* Dog Food Advisor highly rates the Blue Buffalo Wilderness line. Fine dining for Burke!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> I had wonderful luck getting my shepherd mix to lose weight with Evo. Took a few months but she lost 10 pounds (and she started at 59). Another way to help lose weight is the famous "green bean" diet in which you cut the amount of kibble and add canned (or frozen) green beans which fill up the dog with empty calories.


It looks like Evo was just recalled yesterday.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/evo-innova-california-natural-healthwise-dog-food-recall/


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> I do watch portions -- Burke's and mine. I have a kitchen scale. I start with recommended dry measure amount of chow on the bag and weigh it for ounces (to 1/8 oz). Then adjust as necessary.
> 
> Pretty sure I did feed Burke a 15 lb bag of Solid Gold Sun Dancer some time last year. Was next to impossible to find around here. Chewy.com has it. Wanted to change at least flavors with the next bag. I will get SG Sun Dancer next.
> 
> ...


Blue Wilderness is a good food but DH says the Solid Gold Sun Dancer you mentioned is a much better choice than the the Blue Buffalo Wilderness.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I tried Blue Bufffalo on a friend's recommendation for Cali, my five lb. yorkie.  My vet recommended against it and aaid it's too rich and a lot of dogs have problems with it.  And my vet isn't one to think you have to go with the most expensive food either.  He does think there should be a mixture of kible and wet food though.  

I moved to Life's Abundance and have my fourth and fifth bag on it's way to me.  That being said, my niece worked at a very high end pet store and is now a consultant for Honest Kitchen.  She raves about Honest Kitchen and I believe she also recommended grain free for Cali as she has allergies and licks herself a lot.  I think I am going to try one of the Honest Kitchen foods soon.  I was just looking at them online.  

My niece is fussy about her dog food and really really has been impressed with Honest Kitcehn as a company long before she started representing them.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Tatiana said:


> Blue Wilderness is a good food but DH says the Solid Gold Sun Dancer you mentioned is a much better choice than the the Blue Buffalo Wilderness.


This drivin' me nutsies. If you look at DogFoodAdvisor, it gives BB Wilderness slightly higher rating than SG Sun Dancer. I noticed minerals in BBW are chelated -- not in SGSD??


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Sorry, I've been away...and then last night my laptop crashed. Urk. Still have the desktop.

Okay...big breath... the MAJORITY of dogs do well on high quality commercial foods, those that have been around for many years and have food scientists on staff with a proven track record. That's the majority. 

But some dogs--just like some people--have more specfic food needs, tolerances, and suchlike. I would pay attention to what the breeder recommends. Sure, the pups/dogs may do okay on something else, but you have to respect the breeder's knowledge and what (from their own experience) has worked well for their particular line of dogs. Some breeders will offer limited health guarantees but only if certain restrictions are followed, such as diet and checking for certain health clearances.

The other thing re: food recalls (and here's the latest one covers dogs, pups, cats, kittens, etc):

http://puppies.about.com/b/2013/03/19/pet-food-recall-natura-pet-recalls-california-natural-innova-evo-and-healthwise-products.htm
(edit: just saw that Tatiana already posted about this...)

Apparently some of the "tolerance/limits" of the past have been tightened. Salmonella is in the environment and nearly all food (even our own) will occasionally test positive. There are many strains of salmonella, too. Today the FDA recommends recalls for even the suspicion of a problem. You'll notice that the vast majority of pet food recalls are not mandated, but are voluntary by the manufacturer even when no sickness has been reported. That makes my virtual tail wag cuz it tells me that 1) the food company cares about my pet's health and/or 2) they're scared spitless about bad PR and so are extreeee careful.

Anyway, you get 3 pet food experts in a room and you'll get half a dozen contradictory recommendations.  So I'd go with the breeder recommendation, and then LISTEN to what the dog/pup tells you in terms of condition (growth, hair coat, etc) as others have said. A lot of the hand-waving over "human grade foods" or "no grains" or whatever-du-jour claim truly is more about marketing than what's ideal for the MAJORITY of pets (with, of course, some that do better).

Okay, slinking back to finish my deadlines...


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi All
Thanks so much! Now I am really confused! LOL.... His breeder stays away from grains due to it not being a normal diet of a pet and their is a high rate of this breed having grain allergies. I believe that as I didn't jump into this pup without doing my homework, I spent three years looking into this breed seriously from contacting the local breed organization and taking it from there to visiting breeder who did and did not have pups on the ground just to see the dogs and then went to more and found breeders who said I have one of my dogs not far from you, here call that person and talk to them their dog is just a companion dog, go see that one.. I logged alot of miles and countless evenings and saturdays and tons of emails and phone conversations and the one thing that stood out was that these dogs have reactions to vaccinations and likewise my breeder had me confirm with my Vet the brand of vaccines they use and made me get it in writing! and also out of the ten people I visited some were breeders most were not, i want to say 70% had noted grain allergy in their dog.  So I think its just wise to start out healthy - otherwise they are known to have cast iron stomachs and will eat just about anything! 

The pup is a Rhodesian Ridgeback he is four weeks old now and just adorable. He is a red wheaton with clean mask and eye liner.  My heart smiles so much and I am soooo looking foward to having those thumping paws in our home, I can't get him till he is 10 weeks old as his breeder says they need the additional time with the pack to learn proper manners and she feels it just makes a better dog.  Pretty amazing she starts potty training next week and they know their name, I have to send a "scent" shirt something me and the hubby wore and had the cat lay on and send it to down to him so that he will get a tasty treat everytime the shirt comes out, she said it helps with the seperation and its like he knows you when you come in..he will know how to sit and come when called and walk on a leash.. granted these are not rock solid skills as he is just a pup but at least the foundation is set to the making of a great dog.  That is why I choose this breeder even though she is 1300 miles from me and its going to be 22 hrs plus in the car  each way with a howling pup! LOL... Music to my ears.. I may have to keep reminding myself of that on the drive home. 

I appreciate everyone's help in this regard, I just want the best i can for this boy - its my job to keep him happy, healthy and safe!
Carrie


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Oooooh.  Sounds like you're getting a good boy from good canine and human starter parents.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Leslie said:


> It looks like Evo was just recalled yesterday.


My dog lost the weight and so i switched off Evo. Good thing, I guess.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I asked upthread -- don't think I got an answer.  I'll try to ask simpler . . . if you're switching chows, but staying with or without grains, can you do it in shorter amount of time?  Say half and half each chow for a few days as opposed by quarter amounts over longer period of time?


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> This drivin' me nutsies. If you look at DogFoodAdvisor, it gives BB Wilderness slightly higher rating than SG Sun Dancer. I noticed minerals in BBW are chelated -- not in SGSD??


OK, I asked DH to give me specific reasons. He checked his sources and went over each ingredient and % amounts, etc.

He said he initially went with the SGSD because he preferred the tapioca to white potato and the inclusion of whitefish (a named fish not just some kind of unnamed 'generic' fish ). On second examination, tho', he realized that SGSD has a protein level of 30% and Wilderness has 34%. He prefers higher protein levels, even 4% can make a difference he feels. So...he's re-evaluated his position and now feels that Blue Buffalo Wilderness is the preferable food.

This pet food evaluation can get complicated.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> I asked upthread -- don't think I got an answer. I'll try to ask simpler . . . if you're switching chows, but staying with or without grains, can you do it in shorter amount of time? Say half and half each chow for a few days as opposed by quarter amounts over longer period of time?


DH says (oi, I sure do quote him a lot ), that it's best to go 25% new for about 2 days, 50% new for 2 days, 75% new for 2 days then 100% new. If at any point their stools become soft or runny, back off and go back to the % where it was fine for a couple more days then try increasing it again. Sometimes their systems just need a slower transition.

Once they get used to it you should be able to go from flavour to flavour in a certain brand without too much/if any transition.

Our dogs switch very easily between their flavours of meats now. Originally I kept them on a specific meat for 3 weeks and spent the 4th week transitioning then 3 weeks on that flavour and a week in transition, etc. After two cycles of that kind of transition I now switch every week and they have no problem at all. We have some customers who switch flavours every bag and some every couple of bags. DH says either way is OK. He feels it's leaving them on a particular food for a very long time is a way to trigger food allergies. It's a complicated business. 

I hope this info helps.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Is it the flavors / protein-base that makes the difference or mostly grain content of the chows that make the difference when switching?  Someone at Chewy.com told me it was grain content.  If you're staying with grain or without grain when switching, doesn't make so much difference -- can switch over shorter period of time.  That make sense to me.

So I think I will stay with two brands breeder recommended -- Solid Gold and Blue Buffalo, but will go with grain-free line in both.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> Is it the flavors / protein-base that makes the difference or mostly grain content of the chows that make the difference when switching? Someone at Chewy.com told me it was grain content. If you're staying with grain or without grain when switching, doesn't make so much difference -- can switch over shorter period of time. That make sense to me.
> 
> So I think I will stay with two brands breeder recommended -- Solid Gold and Blue Buffalo, but will go with grain-free line in both.


Uhm...no. It's the formulation. Having grains or not having grains isn't a magic potion for being able to have interchangeable foods. *s* Some dogs may be able to transition more quickly than others but that's a function of the individual dog. There are some pooches that get the runs each time the company makes a slight change to the same formula, LOL!

Carrien, I really REALLY like what you say the breeder has requested! Lots of good prep work on your part, too. I can't wait to see pictures and hear how the little guy fits into your family.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks mucho, Amy.  Burke seems to have an iron tummy, but will make switch slow enough when I do.

He had the "runs" once.  It was bad.  Nothing to do with chow switching.  It was New Year's Eve this past.  Took him out for his usual last trip around 11:45 p.m.  I didn't know what he had been holding in.  GOOD BOY that he did hold it.  Got outside and he 'bout 'xploded.  Oh my!!!    It was bad.  Just that once.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> Thanks mucho, Amy. Burke seems to have an iron tummy, but will make switch slow enough when I do.
> 
> He had the "runs" once. It was bad. Nothing to do with chow switching. It was New Year's Eve this past. Took him out for his usual last trip around 11:45 p.m. I didn't know what he had been holding in. GOOD BOY that he did hold it. Got outside and he 'bout 'xploded. Oh my!!!  It was bad. Just that once.


Magic had a bout of explosives once, too...when I had jury duty and had to be gone. Not pretty. He'd drunk some bad pond water, best we could figure. Took more than a week to get him well again, poor boy.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

After we came in, looked up "dog diarrhea" on the internet.  Most what I saw said don't feed for 24 hours.  So Burke didn't have breakfast on January 1.  Did have supper later that day.  He was OK from then on.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Just caught up with this thread:

I had my 3 year old (picky eater) Lhasa on Merrick: 
THEN: They changed formula's/packaging a few months back and she refused to eat it.
NEXT: I got a new puppy for Christmas and wanted a food that they could both eat without having to buy two separate foods (one for pup and one for adult dogs).

They are both on *(and Miss Picky Eater LOVES it)*: Natural Balance Ultra 
good from puppy to adult.

**I have noticed that Miss picky eater has gained weight: but I am thinking that it is because she is eating normal for once!!

*ANYONE w/ FEEDBACK RE: NATURAL BALANCE ULTRA*


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Amyshojai said:


> a bout of explosives once, too...


That cracks me up. A tactful way to present that concept!


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

Amyshojai said:


> Carrien, I really REALLY like what you say the breeder has requested! Lots of good prep work on your part, too. I can't wait to see pictures and hear how the little guy fits into your family.


Yes his breeder is amazing, the application alone was intense and she actually checked my Vet references and my personal refrences! She normally doesn't sell a dog to someone that lives this far away but she said that I was such a good home its an exception and I was thrilled as I haven't found anyone like her or how she raises her pups. Last week she started taking him in the car to run errands etc., she said he'll be a pro at riding in the car by the time I pick him up.. that is the kind of stuff that makes them stand out, they go over and over to insure you have the best puppy possible. 

how do you post a picture on here..I couldn't figure it out! 

Carrie


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Carrien said:


> how do you post a picture on here..I couldn't figure it out!
> 
> Carrie


Here are the instructions to post a photo: Link


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

sjc said:


> Just caught up with this thread:
> 
> I had my 3 year old (picky eater) Lhasa on Merrick:
> THEN: They changed formula's/packaging a few months back and she refused to eat it.
> ...


Natural Balance Ultra is low in protein - 23% and higher in carbs which would account for the weight gain. DH would recommend a higher protein food.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Question:  Anyone know of any grain-free, high protein lamb-based chow?  Between Solid Gold and Blue Buffalo there's grain-free chicken, duck, and fish, but no grain-free lamb.  Burke ate lamb as a puppy and some more recently (Solid Gold), but there's no grain-free.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

DH says there is Nature's Variety Instinct Limited Ingredient Diet Lamb Meal Formula which is grain free. It's called limited ingredient because it's one protein and one carb (tapioca), not multiple proteins or carbs as most other foods. The protein level is 29%.

California Natural Lamb and Rice. Again it's a limited ingredient diet - single protein and carb (brown rice). The protein level is 21%.

The reason the protein levels are so low is because lamb is a VERY EXPENSIVE meat to use and they make it with lower protein levels to keep the cost down to a more reasonable level.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you much, Tatiana.  And your DH.  I do copy and save your good food info into a Word doc for myself.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

When buying dried cat food, I pour the product into freezer baggies. I store inside freezer to keep fresh, only pouring a few days-worth of food into an airtight as needed.


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> Here are the instructions to post a photo: Link


Thanks Sandpiper....no wonder I couldn't figure it out...I never used flicker or photobucket so this weekend I will try that and hope to get a picture of him on here. Much appreciated.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I use Photobucket.  Upload your photo(s) there.  Then copy the photo's IMG and paste it into your post here.  Put code into IMG for size you want . . . and there it is!


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

I've been feeding my Great Dane service dog Blue Buffalo Wilderness for the past 6 years, on the recommendation of our vet, and she's always done beautifully on it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

JDHallowell said:


> I've been feeding my Great Dane service dog Blue Buffalo Wilderness for the past 6 years, on the recommendation of our vet, and she's always done beautifully on it.


Good to know. I will probably be feeding my little guy both BB Wilderness and SG Sun Dancer.


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

So this is the pup at 4 1/2 weeks old.









This one was his 4 week birthday picture!

To give a comparison - this is the photo of him at 1 week old.... 









Thanks for all the advice on foods, I have narrowed it down to two. I will discuss with our Vet on which one he thinks would be best suited. One of them is Orijen but its protein level is very high and so the other the same Manufacture Acana with a lesser protein level. I liked everything I read and its grain free and I can get it at a specialty store not far from home!

Sandpiper thanks for info on posting pictures. Very much appreciated.

Thanks again for all the advice!
Carrie


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Is he ever cute!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Oooooh.  He's such a cute little guy. To think he's going to grow up to be a BIG BOY!!


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Jane and Sandpiper!
He is growing fast!  I think he is a cutie but I am partial. Yeah he's gonna be a big boy and I can't wait to hold him....time is going by quickly as I still have so much to do but it's been fun planning for his arrival.

His name is Biko.

Carrie


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

My little guy was a 6 lb baby when I brought him home at 9 weeks.  Now he's grown up to be a big 16 - 17 lb boy!  And he has long legs and little feet.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Sweet! 

I'm fortunate that Magic's breeder is local so I got to take pictures almost from week one and she shared others with me. He came home to us when he was 8 weeks and 11 pounds (already outweighed the cat!), and today he's 85+ pounds. 

Enjoy while the pup is little, the grow up sooooo fast!


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi All,
I just wanted to say thank you again on the dog food recommendations.  Pup is eating Orijen Large Breed Puppy and doing really good.  It took awhile to get him used to it but I also wonder since on the food from the breeder he did have bowel issues...so during the switch sometimes he had issues and we backed it off and it got worse so we upped it and it got better.  He has a sensitive tummy for sure. During his kindergarten classes his instructor used cooked chicken (Perdue) which I would have preferred not but it got his attention and he got bored of his freeze dried Orijen treats....he would have runs as we left the class.... We start at a new facility tomorrow as I wasn't impressed with the place I choose.  Today we played in agility tubes and geez Biko was fearless and zoomed thru them....I wasn't thinking agility but he loves to run and even at his age he has excellent control of his legs.  The new place has many puppy agility classes and I think we are going to do intro to nose work as I am amazed at how we are just walking in our yard and he will dive into the bush and bunnies come out...good think he s on a leash otherwise no doubt he'd be having rabbit dinner!  I love having him in my life . 

I made him dog ice cream today and it's freezing now and normally not a pest with eating but he keeps  going to freezer and sitting.....Like I am a good boy where is my ice cream.  We also make him sweet potato chews and he will take that over a bully stick!  

So far he is a great puppy, he turned four months old yesterday and he is about 40lbs, tall and lean...Vet keeps saying feed him more...he is eating four cups a day!  I think he hits growth spurts and looks lanky then he seems ok..... 

We are struggling with severe seperation anxiety which is new for me and had a dog shrink in this week and said its not us, it's the pup and so we were taught some conditioning steps and it's been three days and he is getting a little better... Baby steps I tell myself.  I am trying to not have anxiety about his anxiety and it's hard, he is a very sweet boy.

Thanks again
Carrie


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the update! Great on the food, the agility, etc...not so great on the SA, but glad you've got help with that. Pictures? Pictures? *hint hint*


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Burke recently started big bag of Fromm Surf & Turf (grain-free).  He likes that.  My BFF gave Burke the Fromm and big bag of Blue Buffalo Wilderness Chicken Recipe (grain-free) for his birthday.  That's up next.  Burke's poos have never been consistent in firmness (or lack thereof).  It consistently varies.  Firm is much preferred for pickin' up.    Is that normal?  Only had that bad case of diarrhea one time.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Well, fiber firms feces. (say that fast five times!) It really varies between dogs but "normal" should be firm and well shaped but not hard.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I see that Purina One Beyond Chicken & Barley has been recalled.  3.5 lb bags due to possible salmonella.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yep, posted this over the weekend:

http://puppies.about.com/b/2013/08/31/purina-pet-food-recall-purina-one-beyond.htm


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I recently got a good deal. Especially with cold and snow here lately, I ordered 15 lb bag of Solid Gold grain-free chicken chow and couple bags of treats from Chewy.com. I got shipping notice, but it seemed to get "stuck" either at Chewy warehouse or UPS shipping. I called Chewy after couple days. She could see something wasn't happening so she placed order again at no charge. She said if I did end up with both deliveries, the second order was on Chewy. _I did get both orders yesterday. Good deal!_ Burke is going to be eating that for a while. I'll probably get a small bag of something else for him to eat after first 15 lb bag -- a little variety.

We've talked about this before, but . . . . Breeder recommended Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken lamb chow for puppies. Burke ate that his first year. It has brown rice / grain in it. No problems / scratching during his first year that I recall. For some time I've been feeding him various grain-free chows -- mostly Solid Gold and Blue Buffalo. He does scratch some, but not a lot. I think I want to try Canidae Grain-Free PURE Elements with Lamb -- and various other proteins. Highly rated on DogFoodAdvisors.com.

So my question (again?) is -- how necessary is grain-free chow? Especially for Burke cuz he ate grains his whole first year with no problems?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I just received Whole Dog Journal's annual issue where they list their approved dry dog food.  Canidae is definitely listed including the regular (not grain free) lines as are Blue Buffalo and Solid Gold.  Article said grain free is not right for ALL dogs.  I'm just relaying info here, because I know there are far wiser food gurus on this thread!


----------



## Shinteetah (Jul 24, 2012)

Sandpiper said:


> So my question (again?) is -- how necessary is grain-free chow? Especially for Burke cuz he ate grains his whole first year with no problems?


Coming in late on this thread, so I apologize if I repeat something.... Speaking very generally, dogs process proteins "instead of" carbs for energy. There are exceptions, such as sighthounds can handle typically more carbs/grains, and of course individuals can vary just as in humans.

I prefer to feed grain-free, actually fed raw to my own dogs for a long time. My current puppy who's been here just a couple of weeks isn't mine, though (Guide Dogs for the Blind pup) and I have to feed a specified grain-ful kibble. Let me tell you, I really miss the raw. Housetraining was easier!


----------

